# THERE PULLING THE NETS MOSQUITO



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

watched them milk those huge eyes today at the state park ramp. thanks to all the men @women who work so hard to keep our lakes stocked.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Looking good!!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> watched them milk those huge eyes today at the state park ramp. thanks to all the men @women who work so hard to keep our lakes stocked.


They say when they might be getting done for the year?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

BigDaddy300 said:


> They say when they might be getting done for the year?


Yesterday was the first day collecting at mosquito.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

It's going to be nuts this weekend when the water warms up ezbite said something like 30 quarts of eggs already collected that's 15 gallons! Millions of future fun in one day


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> It's going to be nuts this weekend when the water warms up ezbite said something like 30 quarts of eggs already collected that's 15 gallons! Millions of future fun in one day


7.5 gallons actually


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Hahaha your right don't know why I thought 2q was a gallon shows my weights and measurements from school really hung up there. Still a lot though I make wine and imaging a carboy full of fertilized eggs is a great amount for the first pull


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Haha ya I had to give you a hard time on that one. Either way good haul for the first day.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah thanks... busted balls was just what I was looking for


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Do they post total amounts of harvested eggs or is that not something they share


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Yesterday was the first day collecting at mosquito.


Ok thanks. Hoping to take the kids to see how it works before they are done.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Went out there today with my wife and daughter. They were very friendly and more than willing to show us the process. Here's some pictures.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Mike_13 said:


> Went out there today with my wife and daughter. They were very friendly and more than willing to show us the process. Here's some pictures.
> View attachment 232541
> View attachment 232542
> View attachment 232543
> ...


Did they have a lot of fish?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

What kind of boats do they have? Northwood?


----------



## Eyes1984 (May 28, 2015)

They've been checking nets since the last week of February. They put out the nets I believe on February 23rd and checked them the next day and already had some females that were spent. They were getting easily over 100 walleye in most nets up until recently. Now they're struggling to collect 50 a day. They said the spawn was even earlier this year then last year.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Eyes1984 said:


> They've been checking nets since the last week of February. They put out the nets I believe on February 23rd and checked them the next day and already had some females that were spent. They were getting easily over 100 walleye in most nets up until recently. Now they're struggling to collect 50 a day. They said the spawn was even earlier this year then last year.


That spawn hasn't even started...


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Eyes1984 said:


> They've been checking nets since the last week of February. They put out the nets I believe on February 23rd and checked them the next day and already had some females that were spent. They were getting easily over 100 walleye in most nets up until recently. Now they're struggling to collect 50 a day. They said the spawn was even earlier this year then last year.


----------



## Eyes1984 (May 28, 2015)

I talked to them on Tuesday. Go down and talk to them yourself then.


----------



## Eyes1984 (May 28, 2015)

Water temps got into the low 40's the end of February. That's what started kicking them off, not all walleye spawn at once guys.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I also know that the nets have been wide open until Monday when they closed them. Did they tell you that info? Must not have


----------



## Eyes1984 (May 28, 2015)

They were coming in from checking them on Tuesday when I was heading out so I tied off my boat and went over and talked to them. What I said earlier was exactly what they told me.


----------



## Eyes1984 (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Eyes1984 (May 28, 2015)

I can keep posting pictures if you don't wanna believe me.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Ok, the nets are not going to be pulled, they will be collecting eggs into next week. So there is plenty of time to get out there and check it out.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Did they have a lot of fish?


Decent amount. I believe they had to pull 3-4 nets at a time before running back in to have enough females each trip.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

fishingful said:


> What kind of boats do they have? Northwood?


North river boats


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

What time in the morning do they start? Doing it sunday also?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BigDaddy300 said:


> What time in the morning do they start? Doing it sunday also?


 yes, they work 7 days a week until enough eggs are collected. the first fish should be back about 9-930am

between the 2 boats they handled over 1600 walleye saturday. if you go check it out, make sure you thank them for what they do, i love fishing, but there's noway id want to do this everyday, it's a lot of work and long days for sure.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Waded out by walnut creek tonight. No luck but looks like a net with buoys west of the creek. Wonder if there still collecting eggs


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

hailtothethief said:


> Waded out by walnut creek tonight. No luck but looks like a net with buoys west of the creek. Wonder if there still collecting eggs


Yes still collecting.


----------

